# Things that make my DP feel a little better.



## Big Ben (Dec 8, 2013)

Its very rare but every now and then I feel for just a few minutes like everything is nice and going to be OK. Its a nice buzz and warm feeling inside. I get really excited and happy when this happens but its so rare.

Here are a few things that make me feel good and help with my dpd feelings.

Any of you have any?

Fragrant candles

Perfumed moisturiser

Listening to 80s music

Spa days

Playing the guitar in my band

Art

Fresh bed sheets

Clean country air

Just thought I'd see what yours all are?


----------



## chakrisdom (Nov 9, 2013)

Being with my daughter

Meditation

Observing animals

Learning about new things that help your body become healthier

Doing something nice for someone anonymously.

Music

Cooking


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

- A short nap during the day (especially for an hour lunch break)

- Organic Apple Cider Vinegar with Water (2-3 tablespoons of cider + 8-10oz water)

- Deep belly breathing exercises

- Getting lost in making art

- Comedy

- Exploring / indulging in a wide variety of music.

- Following an amazing podcast on aspired topics

- Writing a journal, getting thoughts out, reenforce your narrative and purpose. Reveal why you're more exciting, interesting, and lively than you thought.

- Try something new and have a story to tell.


----------



## JJ123D (Dec 6, 2013)

Honestly I feel DPed all the time. Even when I'm relaxed and happy, I know I'm still DPed by now, at least not myself, so there's always something that I'm trying to fight and uncertain about.

That said, I like:

- Watching movies (although the auto pilot increases DP)

- Eating

- Gym - when I don't talk to anyone

- Riding my bike - when it's not so cold

- Drinking tea and being warm

- Talking to girls - when I'm just letting go and not trying to resist DP, meaning in DP maybe

Honestly even when writing these, I feel shit I don't want to like things I do in DP it will make me stay in them.


----------



## LoganK (Jan 4, 2014)

Watching TV and movies
Playing video games
Watching youtube videos
These are probably my top 3, I never really notice depersonalization or derealization when I am doing these 3 things so it is nice.


----------



## JJ123D (Dec 6, 2013)

No don't worry bro I remove the lion mask b4 riding... I put a zebra mask.


----------

